# What can live in an aquarium?



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

So, I had one cockroach living in a 30 gallon aquarium, but, realizing that was huge for him, I put him in a much smaller container. Now I have an empty aquarium and nowhere to put it so I thought, why not get another pet? I finally got my first job and with a steady income, I feel okay about getting more pets. 

So, I know fish and reptiles can live in an aquarium, but is that all? Can any other small animal, like hamsters?

Any input is welcomed!


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

I think mice can but it has to be cleaned out really well pretty often. I used to keep tree frogs, I loved them. I just never have done well with reptiles so I stay away from them, but I do want a bearded dragon one of these days.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah, I had a bearded dragon when I was little but didn't really know how to care for her so she died young. Since then I've been too nervous to have any other reptiles, while I do love them. I don't think I could give them the right care.

Maybe mice. I already have rats and they eat basically the same thing right? I'll think about that one.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

I've never owned mice but I would assume they eat the same stuff as rats as most of the rat food is marked as mouse/rat food. I also know short tailed opposums can live in tanks...I really want one. I have a thread floating around here somewhere about them.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep Mice can be kept in a tank.
30 g is large enough for 5-6 mice (ONLY FEMALES), never keep males together. They will fight...even if they dont at first, it's a risk no one should take.

If you want males they have to be kept alone.

The reason mice are best in tanks is because they need 3/8th spacing, which is very very hard to find in a large enough cage.

They love hammocks, heh just like rats.
Oh and most rat food is good for mice to just be SURE to avoid Regal Rat....it is NOT good for mice. I am not exactly sure why, all I know is many people have made that mistake and ended up with dead mice.


----------

